# Elliot sound products speaker test box



## bizbad (May 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here has built one of these. Cant post a link yet, but if you have built one than I guess you already know what it is.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you mean Project 82?
Not myself as I've just used clipleads and whatever caps/resistors I had on hand to do it back when I played with passive designs. Now I build everything active I don't bother.

Unless you are doing a lot of speaker testing and development, I'd just use clipleads. Also note the article is from 2001 when software based measurement and development tools were expensive and rare. Today a suite like ARTA would cost less than the box would to build and will do a whole lot more as well.


----------



## bizbad (May 11, 2010)

Ya thats the project, but really its not that expensive. Its mainly just a bunch of electrolytic caps. What is ARTA it sounds interesting.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

bizbad said:


> What is ARTA it sounds interesting.


ARTA
The free version will do everything except Save I believe, which you can get around to some extent by using a screenshot.

I don't use it myself, but struggle through Soundeasy instead. ARTA was suggested as it's quite inexpensive considering it's capabilities. For subs I wouldn't bother with a Zobel, but for designing multi-way main speakers you are going to need a measurement suite of some sort anyway.


----------

